# Best way to breed Mealworms



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi i have loads of meal worms that have turned into brown beetles i am going keep them and try and breed them what is the best way of doing this please and can you feed the beetles to leos?


----------



## vicky1804 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hya
Not sure about breeding but I red somewhere that the beetles dont taste that nice as food

Sorry couldnt really be anymore help


----------



## Queenb (Oct 27, 2007)

I kept my beetles and eventually i got meal worms but only tiny ones, it seemed to take forever for them to grow into a decent size.


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

NOOO dont feed the beetles 2 ya leo mate 
put them in a tub like a butty tub with some bran or weetabix etc and wait lol 

but they bloody smell !!


----------



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

CWD said:


> NOOO dont feed the beetles 2 ya leo mate
> put them in a tub like a butty tub with some bran or weetabix etc and wait lol
> 
> but they bloody smell !!


Thanks for all the replys i ant fed any of them to my leo i was just woundering if you could  av got them in a tub the crix came in with some weetabix in i might aswell see if i get anything from them even if they do take ages lol


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

they will b tiny 4 time mate lol and smell bad !!!


----------



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

CWD said:


> they will b tiny 4 time mate lol and smell bad !!!


Its alright al put them in my shed so i don't have to put up with the smell. lol


----------



## vicky1804 (Dec 12, 2006)

All my bugs are in the shed cause couldnt sleep knowing they are in my room lol
Plus with the cold they dont move as much and slows down the rate they turn from Worms to bugs


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

My beetles didnt breed when they was kept in a cold area. I keep the tubs in a empty viv now with heating and every twoo week i transfer the beetles into a new tub and tip the newly hatched baby worms into the tub with all the other baby worms. Its taking ages for the babies to grow though


----------



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

tombraider said:


> My beetles didnt breed when they was kept in a cold area. I keep the tubs in a empty viv now with heating and every twoo week i transfer the beetles into a new tub and tip the newly hatched baby worms into the tub with all the other baby worms. Its taking ages for the babies to grow though


thanks for your help I will put them somewhere warm then


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

tombraider said:


> My beetles didnt breed when they was kept in a cold area. I keep the tubs in a empty viv now with heating and every twoo week i transfer the beetles into a new tub and tip the newly hatched baby worms into the tub with all the other baby worms. Its taking ages for the babies to grow though








mine are outside and they have breed loads just 2 small lol


----------



## Plutino (Aug 5, 2007)

far as I know, the beetles are safe to feed, but generally, most herps will eat one and leave em alone after that. I've heard around 77-80F turns em the quickest...I tried a while back but didn't have the patience to wait for em to grow up. Ventilation is important for keeping the humidity down as well.

Personally, I've found most leos wont go for the beetles


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

Plutino said:


> far as I know, the beetles are safe to feed, but generally, most herps will eat one and leave em alone after that. I've heard around 77-80F turns em the quickest...I tried a while back but didn't have the patience to wait for em to grow up. Ventilation is important for keeping the humidity down as well.
> 
> Personally, I've found most leos wont go for the beetles










well 2 hard for a leo mate but IMO


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Checked on my tubs this morning and there were loads of mealies in the tub I keep the beetles in! I moved the living beetles into another tub with a load of new weetabix. Remember not to remove the mealies but remove the beetles as there may well be eggs in the substrate you've got them in.


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

BTW - I keep my tubs warm too; they're on top of the viv! I've got loads so, there's always enough to feed with whilst having pupae and beetles for breeding.


----------



## katelikesfun (Sep 19, 2007)

this is really intersting I was thinking about this the other day thinking what a fortune I'd save if I could just breed one of the live foods I use.

I have a load of the mealie pupae now I'll keep them. they are warm any as they are on top of and next to a viv with heat mat under.

anyone know anything about breeding crix then???


----------

